# Original Daiwa Sealine X Rod and ABU 5600 Reel



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

This is the original Sealine X at 11' with a 6" butt extension. It has cork tape butt handle. Will handle 3 to 6 oz wonderfully. It is a conventional rod.

The reel is a custom creation. It has the ABU power handle, ceramic pawl, it has dual levelwind bearings, a bearing in the drive gear. This makes this reel a C6 instead of a C4. It is spooled with 265 yards of 14lb Crystal Fireline. I have caught and landed drum to 40+" with this combination. But its also great fun to fish and land small bottom fish.

Its extremely light and very strong. It is in excellent condition.

$225 shipped or $200 picked up.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Reduced to $195.00. Any offers, trades, etc?


----------

